# For those of you who want a large Klingon D-7



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

Check this link..

http://p197.ezboard.com/fatomiccityfrm89.showMessage?topicID=1.topic

I do not build adversaries, but for those of you who do, this may be of interest.

Enjoy.......


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Nifty.

If I wasn't being forced to move, I'd be sorely tempted.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Sooooooooooo Close to 1/350 scale.

If you go by 228 meters, then it scales out to be 1/320 (approx).

Too bad.


----------



## Capt. James B. (Apr 5, 2002)

$275.00 for a limited edition, solid resin, off scale model?


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

The scale is irrelevant to me, it's taken off the molds of the original filming miniature. It doesn't get much better than that.

John


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

Capt. James B. said:


> $275.00 for a limited edition, solid resin, off scale model?


obviously your intention is to knock all other kit makers (atomic city being one of the best, IMO.) because your (btw, this user is simply Composite Creations on a different account) trying to boost sales of your product.

Sadly, I too was impressed with your most recent pics, but then you go and do something like this, which makes me think you've got shotty morals, and most likely do shotty work.

Sorry Griff, don't mean to stir the beehive, but I wanted anyone who didn't see the locked thread to know this guy is talking out the whazoo...

And btw, a model copied right from the studio original is freaking awesome, and I'm sure you won't have trouble selling 30 of them.

Josh


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Josh, 

I appreciate what you're trying to do here w/the warning. However, to my knowledge Composite Creations has never ripped anyone off, so please, no more allegations of such unless you've got definitive proof. 

Just because he's taking pre-orders doesn't automatically make him "shady". LOTS of businesses have been known to take pre-orders for their first kit. It helps to get them off the ground, in most instances. 

Again, I appreciate what you're trying to do, but no more, okay?


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

will do. Sorry if I sounded as if I was making accusations.


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Ordered mine!!! It's just amazing that this casting exists--- When I was volunteering at NASM back in 81-82, there were vague rumors that a mold had been made by somebody at Apogee Studios when the model was loaned back to Paramount during the production of ST:TMP. There was a little bit of a 'waxy sheen' to the miniature when it was returned; it looked substantially glossier than it did upon its initial donation, according to the guy who accessioned it the second time. Even after cleaning, the model retained a slightly glossier finish according to him. Just barely noticeable in room-lighting conditions, but would have stuck out more under studio lighting. Turns out that the model had actually been repainted, counter to my boss' assumption... So I thought it was just another urban legend!
Glad to see that, for once, the rumormongers had it right! And speaking as another manufacturer, let me be the first to say that I'm glad that Scott is the one who got hold of this piece--- I know it's going to be a gem!

---Da Sarge


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Ordered mine too! How can a TOS fan possibly pass this opportunity up???

THANK YOU Scott!!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Me too!(Awhile back).

Until I rediscovered this thread in a search I was worried I was the only one who had ordered one of these.

From what I've heard those who ordered first should start to see our shipments by the end of this month.

Anyone here plan on modifying theirs for lighting?


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm gettin' one. The poundage of resin in my house is going to more than double!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Very , very nice! :thumbsup: 
Wish I had a spare $300.00.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

JGG1701 said:


> Very , very nice! :thumbsup:
> Wish I had a spare $300.00.


For most of my friends it's not so much the $300 bucks,
it's getting it spend on a resin model kit without the wife finding out and neutering them! :lol: 

Luckily I'm single and can get away with it!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

if i had the spare bucks it would be a no-brainer. a kit molded from the original filming model.. as was said, it doesnt get better than that .(and ive really never been that great of a klingon cruiser fan....)


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Who is going to buy me one, it is almost Valentine's Day.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

According to Griffworks, that's the responsibility of some guy named "Bubba." :lol:

When do you have to turn yourself in, BTWay?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I am in the process of begging, not to go. I DON'T want to meet Bubba! :lol:


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

Did you see the stand that's going to ship with it? Very cool. Glad I'm on the list.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Krako said:


> Did you see the stand that's going to ship with it? Very cool. Glad I'm on the list.


Not yet. I've only seen that plastic cup so far.  

Which you probably aren't refering to...

Any pictures?


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

http://p197.ezboard.com/Im-adding-a-BASE-to-the-kit/fatomiccityfrm89.showMessage?topicID=3.topic


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> Sooooooooooo Close to 1/350 scale.
> 
> If you go by 228 meters, then it scales out to be 1/320 (approx).
> 
> Too bad.


I think the "seen onscreen"(I hate the term "canon") measurement of the D7 class was established as 215 meters in TOS.

So what scale would that make the 28.5 inches?(don't have my metric to english sliderule handy here at work).


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Krako said:


> http://p197.ezboard.com/Im-adding-a-BASE-to-the-kit/fatomiccityfrm89.showMessage?topicID=3.topic


Thanks!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Any updates?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Any updates?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Any new pics, info?


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

http://www.starshipmodeler.net/cgi-bin/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=48049


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks a ton, Krako!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

The first 12 are supposed to be shipped out this Wednesday.

I won't be in that number, so whoever gets theirs first please let the rest of us know what you get/think when you get yours.

Thanks in advance,
Chuck

http://p197.ezboard.com/Shipping-Kits/fatomiccityfrm89.showMessage?topicID=5.topic


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

I might be in the first batch. I'll post info if I am.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm hoping that I'm in the first 12 as well. I'll let you know


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Krako said:


> I might be in the first batch. I'll post info if I am.


Thanks!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Okay, I got an email saying the first batch went out last Wednesday. Mine however is towards the end of the list and won't be in until mid April.

Not a problem in the least to me as long as I get a good set of parts I'll be happy as a clam with it taking until then.

But I'm itching to see what you lucky first twelve have gotten, if any of your kits have arrived yet. I realize of course it might take a day or two longer if they were sent out via ground delivery.

But if anybody who is reading this has gotten theirs please let us know how you like it!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Okay, unless they are being sent out by horse and buggy, some of you must have gotten your D-7's if they shipped when they were said to have been shipped...

Any reviews, views, feedback on the kit?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Trek Ace, Krako, nobody here in the first batch?


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

I'm still waiting, so I must not have been in the first batch.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks for the update, Krako.

I'm near the bottom of the list, but have been told mid-April.

Not too much longer to wait, I would just feel better if I could get a customer review.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*early review*

Chuck,
here's the only report I've seen yet

http://www.therpf.com/index.php?showtopic=127459

looks good so far :thumbsup:


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Er, I haven't received a list, am I on it Chuck?

Phil Broad


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

X15-A2 said:


> Er, I haven't received a list, am I on it Chuck?
> 
> Phil Broad


The only two bits of information I have on the list Phil, are that the first 12 went out last Wednesday, and that I am unfortunately 28th on the list which will mean that it will be at least a couple more weeks before mine goes out.

I want Capt CardBoard to take his time and get me a good, clean, well poured and cured set of parts. So I wouldn't presume to rush him. 

I just wanted to hear something about what others had gotten if anyone here had been in that first batch of 12 and received their's.

But if you email CCardBoard he'll let you know where you are on the list.

Hope you got my other emails, I sent them to a couple of your yahoo emails, didn't want to send them via the B one and bug you at work.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Chuck,
> here's the only report I've seen yet
> 
> http://www.therpf.com/index.php?showtopic=127459
> ...


Thanks Lou!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I want Capt CardBoard to take his time


Something tells me that won't be a problem.

I'm still waiting for the TWA Moonliner I was supposed to receive in Fall 2005.

Scott is a nice guy and he does good work, but life's too short and money's too scarce for me to to*do business with someone so hard-pressed to make good on his deliveries.

That said, I wish all those who ordered the Klingon cruiser the best of luck. No doubt the model (once it arrives) will prove to be well worth the bother.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Contact the guy and see what the problem is.

I've never had him not return my emails within a couple of days.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm cool with the wait. I knew when I ordered it that it would be some while before it was delivered. Judging from that one photo, the quality looks to be far beyond my expectations so I'm sure it will be worth the wait. I had no idea that Scott was going to go through all the trouble to make it into a real kit. I was just expecting rough castings! Looking forward to seeing this one.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I was told a couple of weeks ago that getting mine would be about another month.

But I have not heard of anyone getting theirs other then the one report above.

So has anyone at all from our forum gotten theirs yet?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Chuck,
Here's another review

http://www.forbiddenplastic.com/ac_d7/ac_d7_first.html


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

Scott let me know that mine is shipping out very soon. I'll most likely get it mid-week next week. I'll post pics when it comes in!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I have heard nothing.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Man if I would have known this thing was going to be hollow (for lighting purposes) I would have ordered one. I thought it was going to be a chunk of solid resin. I guess thats what I get for assuming.....Anyway, the kit looks really nice. Has anyone completed one?


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

Mine came today!!! All I can say is, "WOW"! This thing is much bigger than I had imagined. The casting and detail are stunning. I took a bunch of pics, but I don't have time to post them right now. I'll post again tonight. 

For those that ordered this... you will not be disappointed!!!!


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

I'm a bit behind but I posted 23 pics of the Atomic City TOS-D7 in my gallery on FourMadMen.Com...

http://www.fourmadmen.com/gallery/displayimage.php?pos=-1329

Enjoy!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks, Krako, for the pics. I can't wait for my D-7 to get here.
I also enjoyed your refit pics. That is the best interior detail I have seen!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks for the pics!

I was told last week that mine would be shipped next week(which is now this week), so I should be getting mine soon if that holds true.

Thank you for the time it took you to take the photos, Krako!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I got my CCardboard 28.5 inch TOS D-7 today.

It's unbelievably well done!

It's the first resin kit I've ever seen that has absolutely no bubbles whatsoever. The surfaces are crisp and impeccable, even the non-visible parts are free from bubbles.

The idea that a kit this large has been done so impeccably is mind-boggling!  

There is no detail in the forward oval aperature that McMasters identifies as the "Main Reconnaisance Sensor". The part in the AMT kit that has a tiny spike inside it.

However, I don't know that there ever was any such detail on the studio model.

The only thing that I'm a little disappointed about is that the kit only came with three of the Klingon Triangle Symbol decals. No window decals, or other Klingon lettering.

But I believe somewhere on his blog CCardboard has promised to finish and forward those soon.

This is one incredible kit.

It's positively huge yet impeccably cast.

If anyone who hasn't ordered one can order one do it.

Anyone who has previously _complained_ that it is a weird scale(I could care less, it's cast from an original filming miniature for god sakes!!!!!!!)

will instantly feel foolish once they get their hands on this kit. That is, if people with such concerns are smart enough to overcome their scale phobia long enough to get this kit.

It's a work of art!

I know darn well that the original CCardboard made a copy of and reworked into a new master could not have been this perfect.

Based on pictures I've seen of the original source model he did his first copies of, he had to totally redo that first copy to make the original he cast these from, there is no boaing, distortion or any problems, even with the fine grille details.

I know I'm probably rambling a bit here, but let me say one last time, this kit is unbelievable! 

CCardboard, :thumbsup:


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

It's what 1/320 scale? (Based on 228m length.)
That means it's about 10% large compared to a 1:350 E. Isn't that about the same as the PL 1/1000 E vs. the PL "1/1000" D7?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Interesting comparison, but I really am not worried about the scale.

She's very close to my MR 350th.

But more important to me, to have a copy of an actual filming model used back at Desilu Studios in the 60's just blows me away.


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

I like to have everything the same scale, but 10% off doesn't seem so bad to me.
And I agree it's very cool to have it the same as the studio model.
In fact, I would prefer to have my large TOS model be 33.75" long rather than 1:350 scale, because the small studio 1701 was this length. (Its scale would be 1:336.7.) (I'd also like it to have the contours of the "3 footer" miniature, I suppose. It's on my scratch-build list. A problem is that there are precious few references of the smaller model.)


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

If we were to assume that the original D7 miniature was intended to be in scale with the original "3 footer" Enterprise miniature, the D7 actual length would be 800' (244m) rather than the assumed 228m. I kind of like it! (Was there a D7 drawing (in TMOST, for example) that called out the length of the D7? I don't recall.)


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Yes, there was a comparison drawing showing both ships and their relative sizes. It was screen-used once as well.


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

Yes, I recall that picture, but it didn't have any dimensional callouts (only a scale bar).
There was a 3-view diagram of the 1701 with dimensional callouts in TMOST; were there any callouts on the similar 3-view diagram of the D7? (I don't have access to TMOST at the moment.)


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I think That same graphic was used on the side of the Enterprise model box
if that helps. I seem to remember it had dimensions on it


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

uss_columbia said:


> Yes, I recall that picture, but it didn't have any dimensional callouts (only a scale bar).
> There was a 3-view diagram of the 1701 with dimensional callouts in TMOST; were there any callouts on the similar 3-view diagram of the D7? (I don't have access to TMOST at the moment.)


I've got a poster that was supposedly created for the TOS writers and sold by Lincoln Enterprises.

It has the graphic seen in TMOST with the scale bar, as well as several other scaled drawings with length callouts of both the TOS E and D-7.

According to the specs on it, the D-7 is 710 feet long, which would make it 216.408 meters long.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

X15-A2 said:


> Yes, there was a comparison drawing showing both ships and their relative sizes. It was screen-used once as well.


I just found out something VERY interesting about that Canon drawing.


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

Actually, it is interesting, beyond the joke thread. I started a new thread to discuss the D7 length.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

uss_columbia said:


> Actually, it is interesting, beyond the joke thread. I started a new thread to discuss the D7 length.


There is no joke. You need to read what I wrote more carefully.

I did not say the Lincoln Enterprises poster was canon.

I only mentioned that poster as a way of explaining how, in the process of answering your question I stumbled apon the fact that the drawing shown onscreen(and thereby canon) says the Enterprise is 960 feet long, not 947 feet.

Anybody can say that Roddenberry wanted the ship to be 947 feet long.

But that was not said nor seen anywhere onscreen. The only canon guide to the Enterprise and the D-7's size we have is that drawing.

That drawing from TMOST and the viewscreen of TOS says the TOS E is 960 feet long.


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

^ See comments in the other thread. (No need to derail this one.)


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

I got mine today.








I figured I should post in both threads.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Well, I pulled the trigger and ordered mine!


----------



## gofourindian (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah I had already ordered the D-7. Now I went and ordered the BOP...I've got the bug!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I'll be ordering a BOP as well, just as soon as I get through my move. I have no idea where I'm going to be living yet... but its sure costs a lot to do it!


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

^ Make sure to reserve a couple of big rooms for models! A bunch of 1/350's takes up serious space! 

(I ordered a D7, but I'm still debating on a BOP.)


----------

